# My DP/DR has changed into something I don't know



## nathan69 (Apr 16, 2016)

It started about a couple weeks ago but im not aware of whats going on and I don't even know who I am. sometimes I sit there while my friends laugh and talk, and my life and everything in the world goes away im just there... in reality which doesnt even feel real. I dont even know whats its like to experience reality anymore. Idk can some one help? :???: :|


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

This is a pretty normal feeling among sufferers.



> sometimes I sit there while my friends laugh and talk, and my life and everything in the world goes away im just there...


My therapist gave me some really good advice because I used to have the same issues.

If you ever feel like you're spacing out, try to focus on something in the room. It can be anything; a lamp, a desk, or a poster. Do something so that it takes your mind off the rumination that people tend to have when they start succumbing to unreality. It'll take practice, but if you continue to try it, you might find methods to snap yourself out of it.


----------



## nathan69 (Apr 16, 2016)

SolomonOrlando said:


> My therapist gave me some really good advice because I used to have the same issues.


Ya i used to have therapy for dp around a year ago and the funny thing is I don' even feel like I have DP because I don't even feel like Me lol


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Yeah that's a fairly common symptom of dpdr! You're not alone. I've been reading lots of recovery stories today and that weird off perception of life does go away and it all goes back to normal with time. Just keep going xoxo


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

And dpdr puts us in autopilot mode which kinda sounds a little bit of maybe why you and reality feels so strange. That's how I thought of it anyway


----------

